# Scandaroon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

New yellow colored Scandaroon pigeon babies in my loft




Regards


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice been pondering to get a few of these guys


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

We don't have Scandaroons here in NZ. I would love to get some.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

Few years ago we were not have many Scandaroon pigeons in Egypt, but we imported some birds from Germany, Kuwait, Ksa, and Palestine.

and new this breed became one of the favorites in Egypt


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgoue birds love the color


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Good looking, this breed is rare here


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all for nice comments 
wish you all the best


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Very interesting birds!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

We cannot import into NZ so I do not think we will ever have this breed. Sad..... but true.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Very unique, Great color


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I sent for two scandaroons color black and white I will post pictures


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

epul said:


> Ok I sent for two scandaroons color black and white I will post pictures


Great News epul

I'm looking for your new Scandaroon pigeon photos

This photo may help you to select your pigeons


----------

